
The Joy of Data [video] - TuxMulder
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b07lk6tj/the-joy-of-data
======
Phithagoras
How can I view the video if I'm not in the UK?

~~~
brudgers
There appears to be a copy on Youtube:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjDLakFBzWM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjDLakFBzWM)

